# my pc build



## iceman19334 (Aug 16, 2016)

so i was trying to build a pc for the first time on a budget and i wanted to see if there were any flaws to my design and if i need this cooler with the build. The build and cooler are below.


cooler: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Seri...6S0XL2/ref=zg_bs_11036281_6?tag=amazon0606-20

build: Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 950 2GB SSC ACX 2.0, Line-M MicroATX Mini Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Your cooler link on Amazon does not work.

What kind of games will you be playing?

I'd swap that PSU for a XFX or Seasonic branded 550W.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Regardless what the linked cooler is, you do not need it. The chosen processor includes a factory heatsink and fan assembly.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

EVGA PSU's are fine, no need to swap for a more expensive model in your budget build.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> EVGA PSU's are fine, no need to swap for a more expensive model in your budget build.


*Some* EVGA PSUs are fine, good even. Others however are most certainly not.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

As a PC enthusiast and builder....2 things stand out for me. First and foremost is your form factor choice (size of case/mobo). You've chosen the micro size. With those, your options for hardware to fit inside that case is limited. And with your mobo form factor choice, you're limited to what size and how many addon's you can have installed. 2nd is your GPU.....depending on what you want to do for GPU processing, that GTX 950 is just a little bit better the the onboard GPU of your CPU. Which isn't that great to start either. I would opt for a GTX 970 and it's only $100 more...give or take. 

Recommendations:
I would recommend a mid size cast that will accept ATX (fullsize) mobo. 
GPU...I would go with the GTX 970.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

In case you haven't already seen it, there is a sample build list: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html


----------

